# FOR SALE: Silverdrive Statesman lathe



## Cutting Crew (19 Jan 2009)

With my workshop now virtually cleared after the tool sale (thanks everyone), the last major item I have left is the Silverdrive Statesman lathe. I thought this was sold at the end of last year but I got messed about by someone who really only wanted to ask questions about it, he was due to come for the lathe but then seemed to disappear. Not a member of this forum may I add.

The lathe is the one featured in the Woodturning magazine Issue 165. It is complete with all the bits as it came from Silverdrive. The price of the 280 when new was £2800, I am open to any reasonable offers. Anyone wanting further details can contact me with a PM through the site.

Anyone interesting in a test drive on the 280 is quite welcome to come and have a play, just send me a PM through the site. All I ask is that the interest is genuine and not as before.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Vulthoom (19 Jan 2009)

Wow!

If my lottery numbers come up on Wednesday - I'll have it!
Unfortunately at the moment I couldn't afford the toolrest handle....


----------



## wizer (19 Jan 2009)

Not THAT's a lathe. You're about 2 months too early. No funds atm  :wink:


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2009)

wizer":3nllewzk said:


> Not THAT's a lathe. You're about 2 months too early. No funds atm  :wink:



Thats the one I told you about on Sunday :wink:


----------



## boysie39 (19 Jan 2009)

Allen, I thought you had that and was going to talk nicely to you when i got over in Aug.   :shock: :lol: 

Guess it's back to the drawing board! REgards Boysie


----------



## Blister (19 Jan 2009)

boysie39":301i3hzg said:


> Allen, I thought you had that and was going to talk nicely to you when i got over in Aug.   :shock: :lol:
> 
> Guess it's back to the drawing board! Regards Boysie



I wish :lol: cant justify 2 BIG lathes  or can I :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 

Let me see


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2009)

If Allen buys it. He wont still have it in Aug!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2009)

wizer":16n7918t said:


> If Allen buys it. He wont still have it in Aug!! :wink: :lol:



O yes he will :lol: 

but may sell the Woodfast  8)


----------



## boysie39 (20 Jan 2009)

When one is posting messages one should be very aware of who is inthe vicinicty and who can see over ones shoulder, especially if one is planning to go into secret negeocations about a change of lathe. 
Luckily i'm very happy with the one I have now, and which is going to be with me for a very long time . OUCH! and I thought the security system on my pc was the best there was. Am turning computer desk to face door. OH well she never looks in the boot of the car,or does she?
Heed this warning REgards Boysie


----------



## Blister (21 Jan 2009)

boysie39":pr2ekywn said:


> When one is posting messages one should be very aware of who is inthe vicinicty and who can see over ones shoulder, especially if one is planning to go into secret negeocations about a change of lathe.
> Luckily i'm very happy with the one I have now, and which is going to be with me for a very long time . OUCH! and I thought the security system on my pc was the best there was. Am turning computer desk to face door. OH well she never looks in the boot of the car,or does she?
> Heed this warning REgards Boysie



Woops ! rumbled :lol:


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2009)

Now SOLD :wink:


----------

